# Help with swing!



## loumuscato (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi!

Very new to golf here. I seem to be having a tough time keeping the ball straight consistently. It seems that I slice more often than not and I cant figure out why. I've been watching videos like crazy and seem to be following everything correctly but once I step up to the ball it goes blank.

I went to the range tonight and recorded my swing - the first two are sliced, while shots 3 & 4 seem to be pretty decent. Can someone try to point out any difference in the "bad" swings vs the "good" swings? As well as anything I seem to be doing wrong overall.. video in the link below.

golf swing test - YouTube

I noticed after watching myself that I do not pivot my right foot - maybe this can be the root of a problem? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Louis


----------

